# sshd_config questions



## vulcanus (Sep 17, 2014)

I am a FreeBSD rookie.  I have not messed with it since version 7 but wanted to wet-my-feet again.

I have a *F*reeBSD 10 test VM setup. I understand the security concerns, but this is test only. I would like to `ssh` to it using root, but get "Access denied" even though I have set PermitRootLogin to "yes" in sshd_config (and restarted /etc/rc.d/sshd). I've also played with other settings in sshd_config to no avail.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 17, 2014)

Did you set some password for root?


----------



## vulcanus (Sep 17, 2014)

Yessir.  I can log in fine at the console.  I can log in with a non-root users just fine via SSH too.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 17, 2014)

Strange, I would double check for any mistyped characters in your configuration file, especially in any edited areas. PermitRootLogin yes, non-empty password and service restart should be sufficient.


----------

